# Turbo Kits



## mikeyd32 (Sep 25, 2008)

I guess everyone always goes with what they know. k03, rsk04, gt28rs. and most seem to be making decent numbers on little to no internal or head work and minor other mods besides clutch, ecu, downpipe etc. but has anyone gone for a better turbo's other than these 3 or simular ones. i know it depends on what you want out of your car for which set up you go but why spend so much on a kit when the turbo is a cheaper, lesser one. turbonetics gt-k and other optons of new more efficent turbo's. and if no one has i guess i must


----------

